
Show HN: Dramatiq – An alternative to Celery - Bogdanp
https://github.com/Bogdanp/dramatiq
======
helb
Comparison with Celery and RQ: [https://dramatiq.io/motivation.html#compared-
to](https://dramatiq.io/motivation.html#compared-to)

Then there's also Huey:
[https://huey.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://huey.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
Bogdanp
I felt this was worth reposting since v1.0.0 was released today and the
project has been re-licensed from AGPL to LGPL at many users' requests.

Previous HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15681066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15681066)

------
nikisweeting
Wohoo, always happy to see Dramatiq on HN!

